# Layla's bloodline



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

I've sent off for my puppy's papers already. I'm jus impatient and I'd like to see her parents' bloodlines now. I was hoping that someone will search her parents, and post the link to their online pedigrees.
Her dad is: Robison's "Bossman" 
Her mom: Robison's "Sadie"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I looked but couldn't find any thing. Maybe some one else will jump on who knows where to look. Sorry I couldn't be more help to you.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

they're ADBA registered if that helps any. It's a way you can search they're pedigrees but you have to subscribe to a website.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [255823] :: ROBINSON'S BOSSMAN

There is nothing for Robison's "Sadie"


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you Kimber. But I dont think that's my puppy's dad. Her dad is Robison's Bossman.
and that dog is robinson's bossman. Layla's dad is blue. his registered number is 12379AP-62 if that helps any. I really appreciate you taking the time to look up all this information for me


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you can put up some other names, like of grandparents, maybe it will generate more search results. Do you know any other names in the pedigree? Or your could always pay the ADBA for a pedigree analysis.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

I don't know any other names. I only know those names b/c they were on the certificate that i sent off. And yea i guess i could pay the fee lol. Or just wait until her papers come in the mail


----------

